# Access to Databse!



## kispo (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi

I'm a new member and after done a "walkaround tour" around the site I'm unable to get access to the database! Everytime I try to do a query a get the original screen (where we can do the query's) and not the result of the query I've submitted! I'm, of course, registered on the site!

Can someone point me the way to access the database?

Best regards,
Miguel Branco da Silva
Lisboa - Portugal


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2007)

Database is not activated, hence no access...


----------

